# Eclipse: mehrzeilige Strings



## usrr (19. Jul 2012)

Soweit ich weiß unterstützt Java keine mehrzeiligen String-Definitionen ohne jweils " + am Ende und ein " amAnfang der nächsten Zeile.

Ich schätze Eclipse kann das auch nicht ändern, oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass der Editor dolche Definitionen wenigstens schön anzeigt, aber im richtigen Syntax in der Datei speichert?


----------



## VfL_Freak (19. Jul 2012)

Moin,

hmm, bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob ich verstehe, was Du genau willst.

Einen String brichst Du so um:

```
String sMyString = "Dieses ist ein " +
                   "umgebrochener Teststring !";
```
Mit dem '+' konkatenierst Du halt die beiden Teile ....

Wo genau ist jetzt Dein Problem?

Falls Du sowas machen willst

```
String sMyString = "Dieses ist ein "
                   "umgebrochener "
                   "Teststring !";
```
geht das natürlich nicht, da der Compiler mit den Zeilen 2 und 3 nichts anfangen kann !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## SlaterB (19. Jul 2012)

Ziel ist sicherlich, auf irgendeine Meta-Weise eine neue Syntax zuzulassen:

```
String sMyString = [StringAnfang]
Dieses ist ein 
umgebrochener 
Teststring !
[StringEnde];
```
mir ist davon für normales Java/ für Eclipse nichts bekannt, verwende separate txt-Datei


----------



## usrr (19. Jul 2012)

Ja, ich lade es jetzt aus einem Textfile nach.

Dennoch wäre es schön, wenn Eclipse es zu lassen würde, so wie Slater es beschreibt.


----------



## VfL_Freak (19. Jul 2012)

Moin,

um mal ein paar Haare zu spalten: _Eclipse_ wird das relativ egal sein, aber dem _Java-Compiler_ nicht, der halt für ein Zeichenfolgen-Literal eine ganz bestimmte Syntax erwartet (sprich: " ... ") !

Das war Slater vorschlug, wird IMHO wohl nur gehen, wenn Du vor dem Compilerzugriff einen eigenen Parser drüber laufen lassen könntest, der diese Metatags dann entsprechend umsetzt.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## xehpuk (19. Jul 2012)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> um mal ein paar Haare zu spalten: _Eclipse_ wird das relativ egal sein, aber dem _Java-Compiler_ nicht, der halt für ein Zeichenfolgen-Literal eine ganz bestimmte Syntax erwartet (sprich: " ... ") !


Um deine gespaltenen Haare wieder zusammenzukleben: Eclipse nutzt gar nicht _javac_, sondern einen eigenen Compiler. Java-Code, den du in Eclipse schreibst, müsste also theoretisch gar nicht _javac_-konform sein.


----------



## VfL_Freak (19. Jul 2012)

Oh, das war mir neu ... aber auch das Neue ist ja manchmal richtig 

Danke und Gruß
Klaus


----------



## usrr (19. Jul 2012)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> um mal ein paar Haare zu spalten: _Eclipse_ wird das relativ egal sein, aber dem _Java-Compiler_ nicht, der halt für ein Zeichenfolgen-Literal eine ganz bestimmte Syntax erwartet (sprich: " ... ") !
> 
> ...



..



			
				usrr hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich schätze Eclipse kann das auch nicht ändern, oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass der Editor dolche Definitionen wenigstens schön anzeigt, aber im richtigen Syntax in der Datei speichert?


----------

